# LR2/Mogrify installation problems



## Joanne (Jan 26, 2010)

This is my first post here. I am so overwhelmed trying to install this program and I don't know what I am doing wrong. When I go to file&gt;plugin manager&gt;add plugin&gt;mogrify.exe (in the ImageMagick file), I get a message saying there was an error that occurred while attempting to load this program. So then what do I do next? I am not good at computer stuff like this; sorry if this is really a stupid question.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Joanne, welcome to the forum!

Here's the instructions you need: http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lr2mogrify.php?sec=install

It's not the mogrify.exe file that you want to be loading in the plugin manager. In the plugin manager, you want to be pointing to the plugin folder called LR2Mogrify.lrplugin. Once that's loaded, you then enter the mogrify.exe path in the plugin interface in the export dialog.


----------



## Joanne (Jan 26, 2010)

Bless your heart for helping me (thank you!) . I have it installed, but now it tells me it's not working. Could you help me again?


----------



## Joanne (Jan 26, 2010)

When it mentions about unlocking the trial version, I had obtained that on my work computer, donated, and rec'd a serial number. However, I wanted to install this on my home computer. So am I missing a step here? Can I use the same serial number on two different computers?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know offhand what Tim's policy is on multiple computers but you could drop him an email via his website if the information isn't on there. I'm guessing he'll probably be ok with you using it on both of your machines, like LR's own license.

So is it working or what does it tell you?


----------

